# What were your last 3 rides?



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

1. Sierra rd to Calaveras to Welch creek to Calaveris

2. Kings to skyline to 94 to Canada

3. Woodside to OLH down WOLH down 84 Up West Alpine, North on Skyline down 84 back to Woodside.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

1) So. San Francisco to Foster City

2) Foster City to So. San Francisco

3) So. San Francisco to Foster City


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Page Mill
Diablo
Hamilton


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

1.  Loyola to Alpine Road via Foothill Expressway and back.
2. Stevens Creek Blvd/Kiely to Foothill Expressway/Homestead and back.
3. Sierra Road to Welch Creak via Caleveras.

Anyone for this one.

Loyola to Stevens Canynon Road.
Hwy9/Hwy35 via Redwood Gulch
Return to to Loyola via Mt. Eden
***Toss in Montebello Road on the way back just for the heck of it.***

CHL

P.S. Did I mention the hot dog vendor at the top of Hwy9?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Martinez/Crockett: Franklin Canyon/McEwen/Carquinez Scenic/Cummings Skyway
Livermore: N. Livermore/Vasco/Mines/ del Valle
Mt. Diablo: Athenian to summit to north gate to Athenian

Not getting on my bike enough even with the rain gone, soccer and yardwork and dog walking getting priority.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

Diablo both ways
Fairfax to Marshall loop
Fairfax-alpine dam- Tam-stinson-alpine dam-fairfax


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like the sunshine has yielded some great rides.

John how is that commute, what is the route? It can't be very fun.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Bunch of Baby rides in the Diablo foothills and a few rides down the Iron Horse, being injured blows.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Down my driveway on to the street

Down my driveway up my neighbors driveway

Down my driveway and around my court.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

1. Wednesday Noon Ride - Portola and OLH (just under 20 minutes!)

2. Montebello Road and Peacock Court

3. Wednesday Noon Ride - Portola and OLH


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

1. Work to Home
2. Home to Work
3. Work to Home

Can't remember the actual dates, as it has been a long time, but I know what the rides were. They are the only rides I do these days.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> 1. Work to Home
> 2. Home to Work
> 3. Work to Home


I always use the other 2 possibilities:

1. Work to work
2. Home to home

So technically I never actually go anywhere on my rides.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Sat Quimby -> Mt Ham firestation -> Clayton -> Mt Pleasant loop
2. Mon Santa Teresa Park (MTB SS)
3. Tue Santa Teresa Park (MTB SS)

I also do the work->work, home->home routes and sometimes hotel->hotel, etc. too!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

1. Sun: Uvas - E. Dunne to Henry Coe HQ
2. Sat: Calaveras - Mines Rd - Mt Hamilton
3. last week: hills in Belmont: Crestview-Bunker Hill-Lakeview-Tartan Trail

I didn't know it at the time, but these are training for the Devil Mountain Double which will be my first double - I was talked into doing it while climbing the back side of Mt Hamilton


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> I didn't know it at the time, but these are training for the Devil Mountain Double which will be my first double - I was talked into doing it while climbing the back side of Mt Hamilton


Very interesting, do you want some more company? I can get a pass for that weekend.

I do note this warning:



> THIS SHOULD NOT BE YOUR FIRST DOUBLE! This is a VERY TOUGH RIDE. On average, riders who have done the Terrible Two say the DMD takes two hours longer. The staff will do all they can to pamper you at the rest stops but THE COURSE WILL SHOW NO MERCY! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Very interesting, do you want some more company? I can get a pass for that weekend.
> 
> I do note this warning:


Yes! I know folks riding it but I am planning to ride it at my own pace. Being my first, and with that warning, I'm intending to take it fairly slowly (something I'm generally not good at).

You'll need to slow down even more but if you're cool with that, company would be awesome! I read a couple of ride reports from folks who did DMD as their first double - it's doable 

On the other hand, I've been looking at some tracks from folks who did the David Double last year with avg speeds of 18 and 19 mph. That might be a good one to loosen the throttle on!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Not counting the commute

1. San Francisco - Petaluma - Valley Ford - Point Reyes Station - Larkspur - SF

2. Healdsburg - Cloverdale - Booneville - Ukiah - Cloverdale - Healdsburg

3. Santa Cruz - Moss Beach - La Honda - Pescadero - Santa Cruz


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Orland, Ione and Auburn


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

1. Alameda to San Jose (round trip)
2. Alameda to Napa (round trip)
3. Hellyer Velodrome (keirin and scratch)


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

what is up with this double post thing on rbr?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

cold and windy
cold and windy 
cold and windy

I need to get on the mt bike and avoid some of the elements. I am ready for the Government tested best weather in the country.

I can not believe how cold it was up on top of skyline yesterday let alone headed towards the beach. When I was climbing back up and over W.OLH I was thinking that anyone with less clothing than I had on would be crazy. (tights, base layer, jersey, long finger gloves, arm warmers and a vest). Just as I think this here comes a women down w.olh in shorts and a short sleeve jersey !!!!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Just returned to Wisconsin from 4 epic days in Sonoma:

1.) Century loop from Sonoma Lake over Skaggs to Tin Barn, down Meyer's Grade to Jenner and back though Guerneville.
2.) Vineman 1/2 IM route
3.) Geyser Peak Loop (rain made descent dicey)
4.) St. Helena up 128 to Pope Valley, up Ink Grade and down Howell Mtn and Deer Park. (Awesome roads and descents)

All great rides


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

1. San Anselmo to San Francisco to San Anselmo (commute)
2. Paia to Haleakula crater to Paia (vacation on Maui)
3. San Anselmo to San Francisco to San Anselmo (commute)


----------

